# insulating a knee-wall access door and making it fire safe



## beezar (Oct 14, 2010)

Or, are there any other relatively easy ways to insulate this door to make it fire safe? Other than replacing the door with an exterior door, as that would require a custom made door for the size of the opening.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Use the foil faced foam like pictured there. That is usually all that is required per code if the area is not normally accessed. 

If it is accessed or used for storage, cover it with drywall.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Call your *local* Fire Marshall or AHJ. At least add foil tape on exposed foam edges...weatherstrip the closing side of door jamb/*bottom*, NO air should get through anywhere. Will you be adding unfaced foam board or house wrap over the rafter/wall fiberglass insulation- or not storing items in there? You will be amazed (and upset) when viewing hundreds of glass fibers on stored items upon retrieval a season later.

Gary


----------



## beezar (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I am using the space for storage (in boxes, so the stuff inside should be protected), so it looks like I'll have to cover it with more than just foil tape, unfortunately. 

Is there any other material I can cover it with that is light and thin other than drywall? This will be on the back of a door so putting drywall on it would be cumbersome, but if that's what I have to do, I have to do it. Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Plywood works as well.

I think Gary is right in that you should call the county first.


----------

